# You're not a RTF newbie when...



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Signs you’re no longer a “newbie” on RTF

1. You know who’s Swishy
2. You’ve given up on ever seeing number III only to be reminded that hope is eternal.
3. You’ve spent hours pondering “duck seating”
4. You know who to email when the site has a problem.
5. You know what a “Fluffy” is
6. You understand the phrase “bandana’s for everyone” 

That's all I can think of - any others?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

You know what GDG stands for!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

You might be a newbie if you still ain't got a hunert posts!



> You know what GDG stands for!


and ya ain't afraid to use it!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey folks, I'm still newbie, got a hunnert posts, still dont know what GDG really stands for and have been verbally and pictorially abused. Boy am I stupid. why am I still here?????? 

hint: I love my dog and anything that helps works for me.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

2tall said:


> Hey folks, I'm still newbie, got a hunnert posts, still dont know what GDG really stands for and have been verbally and pictorially abused. Boy am I stupid. why am I still here??????
> 
> hint: I love my dog and anything that helps works for me.


Some people in some lands pay good money for this kind of treatement...


/Paul


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

What does GDG stand for.???
I'm buying me a silver and a white lab with hopes of producing shades of both? :wink:


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Arturo - the fact that I can't come up with more than 6 things proves I'm a newbie. I'm thinking of asking more about which stud is the best and who should I breed my dog to to up my numbers...

Buy the way - I'd pay cash money to know what the heck GDG is!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

You're sure you know what a cast refusal is.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Ya got's to be a member of the IN CROWD to know what GDG means.

or know how to use the search feature

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Talk to me when ya got almost 12,000 posts.

Damn i'm a loser regards,

SM


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

And you're NOT a newbie when you can look at the "Swishy Moderator" thread and say "DAMN, who brought that back up???"

Jerry


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

You might be a newbie (or worse) if you beotch about somebody else's avatar.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

OK! Whats the bandana thing?? And don't give me a bunch o crap like the GDG business! 8)


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Arturo said:


> You might be a newbie (or worse) if you beotch about somebody else's avatar.


And I can't even think of what you call someone (Swishy ani't enough) who would change their avatar because someone beotched about it .... even if they have 12,000 post! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Real men changed their avatars for the better when that happened ... 
Where's my check?

Quotin' my own self regards,
Arturo


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

You have no idea what

It depends LVL 2004

means!


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Kingofthecamp said:


> OK! Whats the bandana thing?? And don't give me a bunch o crap like the GDG business! 8)


If you know Fluffy's you know Bandanas!


----------



## Jimmy the Mick (Jul 6, 2006)

When you've mastered the art of keeping one eye on RTF and the other eye on nosey coworkers who might try to look at you computer screen.

This site is going to get me fired.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Jason Gillette said:


> Kingofthecamp said:
> 
> 
> > OK! Whats the bandana thing?? And don't give me a bunch o crap like the GDG business! 8)
> ...


Gettin' in the spirit of Fluffy Ownership....


----------



## Waterfowl Retrievers (Jun 20, 2004)

I miss that avatar. The new one is okay.

Arturo, try G Dubuhyuh.... its catchy.


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

*newbie*

You're certainly a newbie if you don't know anthing about freezing hot water.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: newbie*



larrynogaj said:


> You're certainly a newbie if you don't know anthing about freezing hot water.


Hey! That was a great thread 8)


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

You might be a noobie if you ain't never had (lost) no argument with K.G.
You might be a noobie if you been training for 10 years and ain't judged nothin' but other people's judgin'.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Whatever happened to Lisa??? She was really smart!
LM
ps....you can up your posts by saying sorry to every condolences thread, not that anyone did that. Just sayin.
GobbleDyGok....you can figure it out from there.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

moorelabs said:


> Whatever happened to Lisa??? She was really smart :? !


She is savin' the world one Habib at a time. She ain't been around much since that thread! I don't think she threatened to kill anyone like others her have but she was PO'd big time!

Jus' one big happy family regards,
Arturo


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

You are certainly a newbie if you ain't commented on at least one political thread. Talk about gettin' under some peoples skin! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

W for President in 08 regards,
Arturo


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Jerry said:


> And you're NOT a newbie when you can look at the "Swishy Moderator" thread and say "DAMN, who brought that back up???"
> 
> Jerry


LOL. Yeah who did bring _that_ back up and the "seat on duck"? God let it DIE!


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Talk to me when ya got almost 12,000 posts.
> 
> Damn i'm a loser regards,
> 
> SM


Your a newbie if you didn't know Shayne is a loser


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

your a newbie if you didnt know shayne drives a King Ranch and is almost married and kids soon to follow.


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> your a newbie if you didnt know shayne drives a King Ranch and is almost married and kids soon to follow.



your a newbie if you didnt know shayne's expertise with marbles, slingshots and pliers :roll:


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

You're not a newbie if you can post your own photos without help.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Illinois Bob said:


> You're not a newbie if you can post your own photos without help.


Not true, some folk here have posts in the high hundreds and still find that a daunting task. :wink:


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Jason Gillette said:


> Kingofthecamp said:
> 
> 
> > OK! Whats the bandana thing?? And don't give me a bunch o crap like the GDG business! 8)
> ...


GRRRR! I know whatr a Fluffy is ya big geek, I just never paid attention what one was wearing. I shall have to pay attention to that business!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> Illinois Bob said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a newbie if you can post your own photos without help.
> ...


 I know Ken.It was kind of a poke at that.I still think your definition in Sept,05 sets the "Newbie Parameters".I read old posts sometimes.I knew the song from Quadrophenia too.The Who is the number 1 all time band in my book.That question was way too easy.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

this whole thread is a buncha gobbledygook...

off to train in the rain regards,

fred garvin


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

I feel like a burden has been lifted and I'm one more big step towards NOT being a newbie - I got the GDG thing!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Talk to me when ya got almost 12,000 posts.
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA That was genius.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: .*



Kevin Hannah said:


> fowl hunter said:
> 
> 
> > your a newbie if you didnt know shayne drives a King Ranch and is almost married and kids soon to follow.
> ...


Wow... thats some old school RTF right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SM


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> your a newbie if you didnt know shayne drives a King Ranch and is almost married and kids soon to follow.


I was just wondering if he knows how many he has now. :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: .*



Ken Archer said:


> fowl hunter said:
> 
> 
> > your a newbie if you didnt know shayne drives a King Ranch and is almost married and kids soon to follow.
> ...


I can only discuss tax stuff with my accountant, sorry.

SM


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: .*

You are a newbie if:

1. you don't know what RTF was before it was RTF
2. you don't know why ShaYne was banned
3. don't know what "Free ShaYne" really means

*REALLY* Old School Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: .*



Joe S. said:


> You are a newbie if:
> 
> 1. you don't know what RTF was before it was RTF
> 2. you don't know why ShaYne was banned
> ...


Can't remember #1.

Certainly know 2 & 3 (Halloween Costumes were hell that year) and IF there was a 4 that said "don't know who got him reinstated", I would know that one also.  

Jerry


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe somebody should come up with Three Stages Of A RTFer -- #1 you are a total newbie, getting info on all types of training and prospectitive studs, just soaking it all up; #2 is when you've written about a 1000 or so posts and think you know the answers to everything -- even the proper grammar needed in others' posts -- you could be mistaken for either the grammar police or the breeding police or somebody who's in the Association for Kindness to Gnomes; finally you get to #3 where you realize you don't know anything but the world of RTF (you even know what RTF stands for) -- you spend way too much time on the RTF site; sometimes on for hours at work -- get antsy when it is "down for repair", going through actual withdrawal -- then you realize that by improving your grammar and learning more about Gnomes or blondes in shorts judging retriever sports, that you have reached the third and final stage which is that you are a total RTFer, getting all types of information of training and prospectitive studs, just soaking it all up -- oh no I've only got just over a 1000 posts!!!!
P.S. And I still can't post photos after all this time


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: .*



Joe S. said:


> You are a newbie if:
> 
> 1. you don't know what RTF was before it was RTF
> 2. you don't know why ShaYne was banned
> ...


I've got em all :lol:


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

8)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

You're not an RTF newbie when you know the identity of Qui Chang Trainer

Petal Clad Nymph Regards 8)


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm not so sure that "not catching on" has anything to do with "how long" you've been standing by the tracks. HPW


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

You may no longer be a RTF newbie when:

You look forward to UB cleaning out his inbox.
You own a Team Jake T-shirt.
If female, you are proud to announce you are one of Jerry's Wimmin. If male, you are still hoping for pics of Angie in her camo bikini.
You've learned never to argue with Ted Shih.
You know that Randy Bohn's secret desire is to own a SDHF Golden.
You no longer avoid replying to any post started by John Fallon.
You know to never mention beavers in Margo's presence.
You are a happy recipient of Becky's cookies or Ken's maple syrup. 
You filled out your profile, posted at least 100 posts and signed your name to all of them before replying to KG.
You've quoted LVL.
You know what happened to the ignore button.
You have changed your username at least once.
You or a female member of your family has been hit on by Shayne.
You admit you have never stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.
You've argued on at least one show vs field, US vs Brit, Wildrose, and/or color thread.
You know how to GDG up a thread.
You have someone come up to you at a weekend test and they recognize you from RTF.
You log onto RTF after a weekend test to see who got run over by the Bus.
You log onto RTF after a weekend test to see who got run over by the Bus and find out it was you.

And last but not least...
You have cried tears of loss and cried tears of joy alongside the people you now refer to as your RTF family.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Latisha
That sums it up nicely -- and nice looking Toller in your avatar -- the fact I recognized the Toller does that make me a RTFer yet???? -- OR just a Stage II RTFer????


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> Latisha
> That sums it up nicely -- and nice looking Toller in your avatar -- the fact I recognized the Toller does that make me a RTFer yet???? -- OR just a Stage II RTFer????


It depends 8)


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

You remember when RTF was a forum off the Refuge, each post had to be opened individually, you remember I was still running trials and 80% of the posting was done by:

Chris

Red Ryder

Peak

Blast 

Joe S

FOM

Jerry

Labman

Me

Near as I can remember that was about 8 years ago.

The first time I ever posted here, Chris asked [in a thread] if I was who he though and Shayne [AKA wrist rocket] complained we were hijacking his thread.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

And you're not a newbie if you've ever heard of "Mr. Giggles".

Jerry


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

You're not a newbie when you know there's no singular for "wimmen"


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

wimmen IS singular. wimmenz is plural.

Dang youngunz

Jerry


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> You're not an RTF newbie when you know the identity of Qui Chang Trainer…


I know who Qui Chang Trainer is!



[email protected] said:


> You remember when RTF was a forum off the Refuge, each post had to be opened individually, you remember I was still running trials and 80% of the posting was done by:
> 
> Chris
> 
> ...


I remember the “old BB” although I believe the old BB I am referring to may have been the second BB.

It is precisely because I remember the old BB that I know I am a newbie.


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Latisha said:


> You may no longer be a RTF newbie when:
> 
> You look forward to UB cleaning out his inbox.
> You own a Team Jake T-shirt.
> ...


You have stood with your co-judge and said "I am not setting that up and ending up on RTF on Monday" and then they agree to change the setup. :lol:


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

If you know what to do if challenged by training a bitch in heat.


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

> You have someone come up to you at a weekend test and they recognize you from RTF.


That be me! I am still a newbie in my mind 8)


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

To add to Kevin's scenario: Your co-judge turns to you after you've said "I'm not setting that up and ending up on RTF on Monday" and says that doesn't matter to him as he has already had enough complaints on the RTF about his judging or tests and pulls out a scrapbook with page after page of copies of posts from the RTF, proudly adding "most of them are from Ted, Ed A, John, Angie, or KG -- so I must be doing something right to get their attention ?!?!?!?"


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

ducksoup said:


> he has already had enough complaints on the RTF about his judging or tests and pulls out a scrapbook with page after page of copies of posts from the RTF, proudly adding "most of them are from Ted, Ed A, John, Angie, or KG -- so I must be doing something right to get their attention ?!?!?!?"



Should we pray for this poor, pathetic tortured soul? Light a candle? Do an exorcism? It sure seems like we ought to do SOMETHING. An RTF intervention is needed here, for sure.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

*By the power of RTF, I'M HEALED !!!! Praise the Almighty Lab, the Heavenly Golden, and the Courageous Chessie (the Holy Trinity for RTFers), FOR I AM TRULY HEALED !!!!*
P.S. Please forgive me if this offends anybody on Easter Sunday, it was meant in only the best of intentions.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

. . . you don't need an IGNORE BUTTON to ignore someone :wink: 

Some of you just don't exist  regards
john


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> "most of them are from Ted, Ed A, John, Angie, or KG -- so I must be doing something right to get their attention ?!?!?!?"


EdA is rarely judgemental about other's judging if what they have done is within the confines of the rules 8)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> EdA is rarely judgemental about other's judging if what they have done is within the confines of the rules 8)


_Ditto_... :wink: 

kg


----------



## D. Johnson (Aug 5, 2004)

*newbie*

You know your a newbie when:

You remember when you were excited that Honcho III was coming soon


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

You know you're no longer a RTF newbie when you can get a response from John, Ed A, and KG with one post -- and a post that was all in jest !!!!
But then a Stage III RTFer would know that -- because that's a RTFer who knows nothing but the world of RTF -- that learning all you can about grammar and Gnomes will improve your ability to post on RTF, as well as hoping one day to be judged by a blonde in a camo bikini -- not to mention that you will not have to go through any sort of withdrawal just because the "search engine" is down for repair -- that you have completely become one with RTF -- and with the Holy Trinity of RTF: the Almighty Lab, the Heavenly Golden, and the Courageous Chessie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Your not a newbie if you can remember a classic piece of work that was removed forever....

apparently some can't "handle the truth"

/Paul


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Latisha said:


> You may no longer be a RTF newbie when:
> 
> You look forward to UB cleaning out his inbox.
> You own a Team Jake T-shirt.
> ...



And you recall when Latisha had a 'yummy' avatar...the sexiest of all, despite what Ed thinks about Joe's bird girls. :wink: 

UB


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Last fall at the field trial in Stowe, Vt. Walking behind the gallery with a duck crate or something. Overhear two people in the gallery talking. "I wonder if we will see that Ken Bora who is always putting things on RTF?" And realizing I spend a bit too much time at the keyboard


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

You might be a newbie if you don't remember Shayne's foray with "the retriever trainer's hangout".... that just popped into my mind when people talked about the original RTF.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

You might be a newbie if you don't know what an _organism_ is!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> You might be a newbie if you don't remember Shayne's foray with "the retriever trainer's hangout".... that just popped into my mind when people talked about the original RTF.


And the little guy walking across the screen and peeing on you.

Jerry


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

You'll always be a newbie unless your part of the _incestuous_ group .

: excessively or improperly intimate or exclusive regards,
john


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Well... I'm over 50 posts! when does my prize come? Do I get a email with all of Shayne's old avatars to review? May be a spelling or grammer book? 

Also, can we add to the list.

If you have ever asked to have a post removed becasue you under estimated the rath of the RTF regards


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: newbie*



D. Johnson said:


> You know your a newbie when:
> 
> You remember when you were excited that Honcho III was coming soon


What about *you know you're not a RTF newbie when you got excited that Honcho I and II were coming soon!?!?!*


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jerry said:


> Ya got's to be a member of the IN CROWD to know what GDG means.
> 
> or know how to use the search feature
> 
> Jerry


not any more  ;-)


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Talk to me when ya got almost 12,000 posts.
> 
> Damn i'm a loser regards,
> 
> SM


I wonder how many of them had anything to do with dogs?;-)


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Jerry said:


> wimmen IS singular. wimmenz is plural.
> 
> Dang youngunz
> 
> Jerry


How about not just the difference between "wimmen" and "wimmenz," but also between "y'all" and "all y'all?" Also, I don't think you're still a newbie when EdA asks if you have a good bufflehead recipe!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> the Association for Kindness to Gnomes


I just now saw this? You are such a nut....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> that learning all you can about grammar and Gnomes will improve your ability to post on RTF


Man I missed 2 Gnome wise cracks from you? Geeze, I'm falling down on the job!

FOM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

*You Know I am a Newbie *when I don't understand any part of this thread or the inferences on any of the posts..


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Arturo said:


> You might be a newbie if you don't know what an _organism_ is!


 
Man I love it when someone brings up a good memory jogger...like when I blew chianti out my nose and all over the keyboard reading this one from Toscanini....not back when he first posted it...just now when I read it again. 

Kinda like the guy that was telling the story of how he scared off the mountain lion by jumping at it and screaming at the top of his lungs. He said he pooped his pants, and everyone commisurated with him as to how scary that must have been...but he said, "Not then, just now when I acted out how I had jumped and screamed loud."

UB


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> *REALLY* Old School Regards,


CLICK HERE.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Bandana's are "Fluffy" training aids.Arn't they?;-)


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

You are still a newbie if you believe this:


"The culture here is one of mutual assistance and camaraderie. There is no such thing as a 'stupid question' so don't be shy."


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, right!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> CLICK HERE.


Dang.......loking at those dates makes me laugh!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> Dang.......loking at those dates makes me laugh!


 
2001? You have been here a LOOOOOOONG time.... I tried to read the thread on the top of "what I did" for my amusement this morning, but it wasn't to be found. Wonder what you did....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> 2001? You have been here a LOOOOOOONG time.... I tried to read the thread on the top of "what I did" for my amusement this morning, but it wasn't to be found. Wonder what you did....


A small group of us started talking smack on here in 1998! Sad huh?

This thread made me laugh.

SM


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

You might not be a newbie if you know which RTF'er who owns this Volvo! This one goes back a ways too.


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

Not a newbie anymore when...

someone has raked you over the coals for not posting with your real name.

Or someone has accused you and your comments of having no validity becasue you don't have enough posts. 

or...you spend more time on this site than you do actually training dogs


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Sometimes old threads are fun.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Latisha said:


> Sometimes old threads are fun.


Where have you been hiding???


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

hhlabradors said:


> Gettin' in the spirit of Fluffy Ownership....


What's your fluffie's pedigree? It's CUTE!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you for bumping this one up. It is hilarious! And some of the answers I do know! And I still consider myself a newbie.....
Jean


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Steve said:


> Where have you been hiding???



Ditto !!!!


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Steve said:


> Where have you been hiding???


Under a rock I think. Still looking for my next field dog. The boy is retired. I just bred my girl again, so am really hoping to get a keeper I can play with.

BTW, nice example of GDGing up a thread for those newbies out there.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Latisha, how the heck are you?. Last time I saw you was at the Gateway HT that I had 7 heart attacks going home from. You guys were rough on me........LOL. Miss seeing all of that bunch Mike, Larry and of course you and your Tollers..... seems forever ago.........Otey


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Latisha, how the heck are you?. Last time I saw you was at the Gateway HT that I had 7 heart attacks going home from. You guys were rough on me........LOL. Miss seeing all of that bunch Mike, Larry and of course you and your Tollers..... seems forever ago.........Otey


Yup, that was a while back. I am just glad you are here to remind me about it.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I discovered this looking for the 3 stages of RTFers...will us newbs ever get to know Qui Chang Trainer?


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Got two----

Not a newbie when you know who James Spencer is, and his importance to RTF 

And, not a newbie if you know what ROPE is, and more importantly what and when to do with it. 

After 13 years I am still learning from RTf. I have certainly had my fair share of bashings, though I have never intentionally been *MEAN.* Like anything else there is a learning curve and evolution of knowledge, but still a newbie, and will likely make more dumb posts. Possible thick skin here. 

BTW, what does it take to get a referral, and is that a red badge of courage on RTF?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow, lots of names in this thread I haven't seen in a long time. RIP Jerry.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I almost typed WWJD today on Dennis's thread. I wonder what Jerry would have had to say about the picking and sniping. I miss Jerry. And Richard. I'm sad I wasn't around back then and only got to talk with them for such a short time.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, I miss Jerry, and it depends, and some of the nice people who lurk.
But I sometimes check in for amusement


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

DKR said:


> You're sure you know what a cast refusal is.


Happy, Texas!! I've been there!! The town without a frown!!
Howdy!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Your not a newbie, when you give away Richard Wolters Water Dog to the city library or put it in the garage sale and move into the 21st century of retriever training. 
(too harsh??)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

mitty said:


> I discovered this looking for the 3 stages of RTFers...will us newbs ever get to know Qui Chang Trainer?


 
I have been told that Qui Chang has gone of to be with those following the path to the great enlightenment.
most humble typer of RTF posts that I am, I felt honored when once Qui responded to me directly.
And he reminded me that none of us may follow the same path, but find our own in the great wilderness.
None of us are able to lead another by the hand. All we may ever hope for is to set an example.
Because while none of us are worthy to try to train our majestic retrievers. They forgive us while we try to get better.
Oh,
there was also another story about a bunch of petal clad nymphs, and Qui Chang, and some deep meditation.
but that is unsubstantiated, at this time.;-)
.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> Yeah, I miss Jerry, and it depends, and some of the nice people who lurk.
> But I sometimes check in for amusement


x2 
A lot of names I haven't seen in a while.
Where's "Arturo"?
I notice that Kristies account is closed what happened there? PM me on that one if it's an issue.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

frontier said:


> Your not a newbie, when you give away Richard Wolters Water Dog to the city library or put it in the garage sale and move into the 21st century of retriever training.
> (too harsh??)


ROFL, we really do need a like button. :razz:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

achiro said:


> I notice that Kristies account is closed what happened there? PM me on that one if it's an issue.


she quit RTF and sells rescue dogs now.


.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> she quit RTF and sells rescue dogs now.
> 
> 
> .


That's unfortunate. I thought she was a nice person and qualified.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't ever see the "gut" posting anymore


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Kevin James said:


> Don't ever see the "gut" posting anymore


you know,
you have posted you cannot search and you just joined in December yet 
you reference Shayne's hat and ask about Guthrie and know about the Swishy thread.
who are you Kevin James? 
or, 
who did you used to be?;-) ;-)
　
.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Been here since 2003 but left for a couple years and couldn't remember my old login name so I started a new one.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Kevin James said:


> Been here since 2003 but left for a couple years and couldn't remember my old login name so I started a new one.


Yeah but Ken wants to know who are you really?

WRL


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kevin James said:


> Been here since 2003 but left for a couple years and couldn't remember my old login name so I started a new one.


Kevin, How about if you PM me the possible log in names that it could have been, or the email addresses that you've had in the past? As long as you made a few posts under your old account, it should remain in the database.

That way I can find your former account and merge the two into this new one.

Part of the RTF culture is one username identity per person. I want to make sure when this sort of thing is mentioned publicly, that there is a mechanism to find what the old account was, and to either reactivate it, or merge two accounts into one.

OK?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't come around much any more. I've stopped in a few times lately just to poke sticks into the POTUS cage and see if there's anything new in the actual retriever posts. This one caught my eye so I skimmed through it. Kinda sad, seeing all those old names. 
On the other hand, the names may have changed, but everything here is just like it was back in 2004 when I discovered the site. We still see the best and worst of people, there's still a lot of good info to be found among a huge pile of GDG and folks are still having the same arguments they were having back then. And Chris is still putting up with too much BS in order to bring us this great resource. He's a better man than I!


----------



## Qui Chang Trainer (Jan 3, 2003)

Most Honourable Members,

Lowly Qui Chang, poorest excuse for one who trained Fine Animals that has ever walked the face of the Earth, is unworthy of your attention. Echos of a life long ago reached my near-deaf ears: "Who is Qui Chang Trainer?" was being asked on The Most Venerable Forum.

The answer, Great Friends, is that Qui Chang Trainer is all of us. Qui Chang Trainer ascribed to the greatest good that could be had in the training of our Fine Animals. Is that not all of us? Qui Chang Trainer frequently failed in his efforts. Is that not all of us? Qui Chang Trainer is one who became frustrated with his inability to convey the needed lessons to Fine Animals that possessed intelligence, love, and devotion far beyond Qui Chang's limited ability to comprehend them. Is this not something we have all felt from time to time?

So you see, Great Friends, Qui Chang Trainer is, in truth, all of us.

This portion of the Qui Chang Trainer, poor excuse for one who once trained Fine Animals, has not traveled The Road To The Great Gathering in some long time. The Spot Where The Sun Shines Brightest no longer commands his full attention. The remaining days of Qui Chang Trainer will be spent in meditation, seeking enlightenment, and communing with Petal Clad Nymphs. What remains constant from this portion of The Journey, in colors to vibrant to fully describe are The Life Lessons Learned, and most importantly of all, the Friendships Formed. Thank you, Dear Friends. Qui Chang Trainer will carry them with him all the remaining days of his life.

I grow old. I doubt I shall pass this way again. 

I remain,

Your Faithful Servant,

Qui Chang Trainer


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Now I cry.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Well this was a fun read until Qui Chang Trainer said he doubts he will pass this way again, how can one ever hope to grab the small pebble from the hand.....to become enlightened, and expand our spiritual minds if there are wise words are never to be read again?
Sad day indeed


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Qui Chang Trainer said:


> Most Honourable Members,
> 
> Lowly Qui Chang, poorest excuse for one who trained Fine Animals that has ever walked the face of the Earth, is unworthy of your attention. Echos of a life long ago reached my near-deaf ears: "Who is Qui Chang Trainer?" was being asked on The Most Venerable Forum.
> 
> ...


Qui, your mission is a just cause, and we appreciate the posts on our behalf. But, your prose, belie your identity, and though you have infinite knowledge, you are not one of the pros on RTF  (my best play on words-sorry Qui) I read with great scurtiny, and have come to the conclusion that you are are a mere mortal.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Qui Chang Trainer said:


> Most Honourable Members,
> 
> Lowly Qui Chang, poorest excuse for one who trained Fine Animals that has ever walked the face of the Earth, is unworthy of your attention. Echos of a life long ago reached my near-deaf ears: "Who is Qui Chang Trainer?" was being asked on The Most Venerable Forum.
> 
> ...


Well, I for one am glad to see you back even if the time is short. Truly, can a "new year" begin without some wise words from Qui for those of us who are still traveling the path?

I think, that no matter where or what Qui Chang pursues, it really should be obligatory for him to start the year off for the rest of us.

Travel safe, and see you, if not before then, in 2013.

WRL


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

You are a newbie if you do not know the UIM and don't get chills when old threads like this come up.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

You're not an RTF newbie when you know that Chris was a big opponent of electricity. 
Turn on the lights regards,


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> You're not an RTF newbie when you know that Chris was a big opponent of electricity.
> Turn on the lights regards,


Opponent of electricity? I don't think your word choices are accurate.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Did I read that right? Did Qui Chang say he is spending his day with Petal Clad Nympho's? 

I might never return either....

/Paul


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

I just hope they don't get their petals in a wad over some of the goings on around here these days.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> You're not an RTF newbie when you know that Chris was a big opponent of electricity.
> Turn on the lights regards,


For many years I did not train with an e-collar. I also tried very hard to make it clear that I was not "anti-e-collar", but I was "non-e-collar". I did not try to dissuade others from using the e-collar. 

Regardless, I would not want to go back. I finally decided that I'd become qualified to use an e-collar and that I'd studied enough material to understand how to use it. 

I train 1 lab and 2 pitbulls daily. I use an e-collar - daily. Love it!

Chris


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> Oh, there was also another story about a bunch of petal clad nymphs, and Qui Chang, and some deep meditation. but that is unsubstantiated, at this time..


　


Qui Chang Trainer said:


> ... The remaining days of Qui Chang Trainer will be spent in meditation, seeking enlightenment, and communing with Petal Clad Nymphs. .....
> I remain,
> Your Faithful Servant,
> Qui Chang Trainer


　
well I guess that has been substantiated now. 
Qui, I have a bunch of extra gear after my trade with Byron. Would you like to trade a used nymph for a second hand wench?
.


----------

